# Hinges for window seat?



## 3onthetree (Dec 7, 2018)

Search "bench seat hinge," many versions. Always good to use slow-close for kids.
Amazon.com : bench seat hinge


----------



## Louvfx (Dec 7, 2020)

3onthetree said:


> Search "bench seat hinge," many versions. Always good to use slow-close for kids.
> Amazon.com : bench seat hinge


Ok thanks for the info. Its been very fustrating because I tried 2 different types and they either worked but showed on top or they pivoted wrong. Thanks again


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

How about european style cabinet hinges? 135 degree or more.


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

Or these ... no pocket holes to drill.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Do you find piano hinges out of the question? I did basically the same thing you did with good results, and only the small showing of the hinge, which, IMO, didn't take away from it.


----------



## Louvfx (Dec 7, 2020)

This is where I get confused. I always see an extra set of hinges that is also installed. (see image )
I wish Home depot had brackets I can try but they only carry the typical style hinges. I was ready to hit the ADD TO CART button but then spotted the extra set of hinges in the image.


ALSO: I do have Piano hinges but I am trying to avoid to see the pins.


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

You do realize ... that big grey & silver thing is not a hinge, its a hold-open device. Piano hinge is traditional, strong, inexpensive, and under a cushion you won’t notice it.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

I was thinking of a continuous piano hinge Everbilt 1-1/2 in. x 30 in. Bright Nickel Continuous Hinge-15175 - The Home Depot

The hinge flanges go inside the face of the door and cabinet, so only the pin shows. In your picture it appears they installed it with the flanges placed on top of the unit, super ugly.


----------



## Louvfx (Dec 7, 2020)

Half-fast eddie said:


> You do realize ... that big grey & silver thing is not a hinge, its a hold-open device. Piano hinge is traditional, strong, inexpensive, and under a cushion you won’t notice it.


Ha, no I did not realize that its not a hinge, hence the confusion. 
I am just tying to avoid any visual of a hinge. The chest will be stained with a dark tones so I'm sure they wouldn't show anyway. But I like the look of a hinge-less look.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Something like this? https://www.amazon.com/Bench-Hinges-Storage-Containers-Support/dp/B07F2HQ4SR


----------



## Louvfx (Dec 7, 2020)

Yes ,a hinge like that would be perfect. My only concern is the images don't show a back wood panel that is directly behind. (see image)

I am looking for a hinge that wont make the 2 edges rub as it swings open. Every hinge I tried (that is hidden) rubs when it swings open.
I would have to make the space very wide to prevent it (which I am trying to avoid). If I use a standard hinge that sits on top and pivots on the top yellow line, it works perfect.
But as I said, I am trying to keep the hinges hidden.

I guess I will just order a few of them that you guys recommended, and give it a shot.
Thanks again,
Lou


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

If yo7 install the hinge with a proper gap, the lid and the back slat should not touch or rub. Do a little mockup with ply scraps.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I've built something similar twice - used a piano hinge, worked well.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Louvfx said:


> Yes ,a hinge like that would be perfect. My only concern is the images don't show a back wood panel that is directly behind. (see image)
> 
> I am looking for a hinge that wont make the 2 edges rub as it swings open. Every hinge I tried (that is hidden) rubs when it swings open.
> I would have to make the space very wide to prevent it (which I am trying to avoid). If I use a standard hinge that sits on top and pivots on the top yellow line, it works perfect.
> ...


If you look at the customer images, you'll see this one that shows the back of the lid butting up to the wall, so I figure it'll work just find with your "edge."


----------



## Louvfx (Dec 7, 2020)

mark sr said:


> I've built something similar twice - used a piano hinge, worked well.


But doesn't the piano hinges show the pin?
I think I will try a few different designs to see which works best.
Thanks again


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

It shows but doesn't look bad, nothing like how a regular set of hinges would look.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Post 6 shows what a continuous piano hinge would look like. It operates flawlessly and is almost innocuous. I just don't understand your reluctance to install something like that.


----------



## Louvfx (Dec 7, 2020)

chandler48 said:


> Post 6 shows what a continuous piano hinge would look like. It operates flawlessly and is almost innocuous. I just don't understand your reluctance to install something like that.


I do have my reasons for it. One main reason is I don't want it to look like it opens. 2nd, I prefer the look of no hinges. 3rd, I see that others have done it, so I know it can be done and I am a little tenacious with my home projects.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

Piping in a bit late maybe, but it sounds like to achieve what you want the hinges that Eddie posted may be your best bet. Either Rockler, as he posted, or Woodcraft should have something along that line, and if you happen to have one of them in your area, my local stores anyway have mock up displays, just two pieces of wood with the hinges attached, so you can see the action first hand.


----------



## Louvfx (Dec 7, 2020)

DexterII said:


> Piping in a bit late maybe, but it sounds like to achieve what you want the hinges that Eddie posted may be your best bet. Either Rockler, as he posted, or Woodcraft should have something along that line, and if you happen to have one of them in your area, my local stores anyway have mock up displays, just two pieces of wood with the hinges attached, so you can see the action first hand.


Yes I just contacted Rockler to purchase some hinges. 
Thanks!


----------



## udraft (Nov 26, 2019)

Another alternative. Hinge it at the front.


----------



## Louvfx (Dec 7, 2020)

UPDATE:
Rockler just contacted me and told me that they do not have hinges that can work with my setup. (Unless I use hinges that need holes to bore out)
So I guess it's going to be exposed hinges!

Thanks for everyone's input,
Much appreciated


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Were those Amazon hinges unsuitable?


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

Louvfx said:


> UPDATE:Unless I use hinges that need holes to bore out


But they surely told you that they have the Forstner bits to do this, right? Yes, another step, but not difficult, and you'll have what you want when you're done.


----------



## Louvfx (Dec 7, 2020)

DexterII said:


> But they surely told you that they have the Forstner bits to do this, right? Yes, another step, but not difficult, and you'll have what you want when you're done.


Not sure but I thought I saw those bore hole bits for $68.00. I don't mind spending 10 bucks on a bit, but when I saw 68, I said screw that.
Not to mention, there's a 80% chance I will screw up the location of the holes, so that's another reason I wanted screws.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

This is the bit I bought for my cabinet project. Even though I only needed it for two holes I thought it was well worth it. Not sure if it is the bit you need.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Your embedded link went to an Amazon charity site.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

So paste the item number into whatever Amazon site you prefer.


----------

